# Last weekend before PEday



## NJmike PE (Oct 17, 2014)

Get the last of your studying done, practice exams taken and then begin packing your notes and references. Good luck everyone and after the exam is over, feel free to stick around The Board and please, donate. Help the place that helped you.


----------



## Porter_ (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm on a bender until Friday, shooting for 8-10 hours of studying per day. Not to worry....I'm stocked up on coffee and Scotch.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 17, 2014)

Porter, don't burn yourself out though. A day off might help give the brain a boost.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 17, 2014)

Don't study past Wednesday. Really Tuesday. Take either Wednesday or Thursday and pack and the other day to relax.


----------



## Porter_ (Oct 17, 2014)

Eh I'm good to go. When I passed the April 2014 PE exam I studied up until Thursday night at 6pm


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 17, 2014)

It not the normal convention but I studied all day Thursday too. I would never suggest to others though


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 20, 2014)

96 hours to go and counting


----------



## Porter_ (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Oct 20, 2014)

This time next week it will all be over!


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 20, 2014)

Then the weighting begina


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 20, 2014)

C ear s Lee


----------



## ThoroughPM (Oct 20, 2014)

I studied most of the day before the exam. Knocked off the studying around 4pm and then a very brief review that night. Mostly I tried to relax and get to bed early.

Goodluck to all the candidates. Stay calm and be confident and you'll be fine. Also, don't get flustered when it takes them forever to seat you!


----------

